# Snow White Blu-Ray



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

Has Anyone seen the Blu-Ray of Snow white? 

It is absolutely "FANTASTIC!!" 
looks like to was drawn and put on film yesterday, Disney has out done themselves. I highly recommend picking up a copy. It is just beautiful!!!! :joy:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I've been on the fence about this one. I am a huge Disney fan and have most all of their animated features on DVD, but I'm not sure I'm ready to start replacing them with BRD. I remember what I thought about Snow White on DVD. I may have to buy the BRD just to see how much better it is.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I bought it a few days ago, but haven't watched it yet. Almost a no-brainer for $10*



*A few places had it for $20 and there was a $10 coupon floating all over the net. Additionally, Amazon also has/had it for $20 and there was a $10 coupon code there too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bought, but not watched yet. It was an easy decision to buy because Snow White is still my favorite of all the hand-drawn animation movies from Disney.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

This is a double-dip for me, since I have the release from a few years ago.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

I just bought at Walmart for $19.96 on sale from $24.96 yesterday. Sale price minus $10 coupon minus $5 rebate from Hefty means that I got the Blu Ray/DVD Combo pack for $5 bucks.

Anyway here is the coupon and rebate offer if any one is planning on getting the disc.

Coupon: http://adisney.go.com/disneyvideos/...ponoffer/?cmp=dmov_dvd_sno_coupon_url_swoffer Hefty Rebate Offer: http://heftybrands.pactiv.com/movierebate2/SnowWhite-Hefty_RebateForm.pdf


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

So far....I've read a number of reviews that this on Blu Ray is simply stunning (for such an old classic). It is selling like hotcakes at Amazon too...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dogs31 said:


> I just bought at Walmart for $19.96 on sale from $24.96 yesterday. Sale price minus $10 coupon minus $5 rebate from Hefty means that I got the Blu Ray/DVD Combo pack for $5 bucks.
> 
> Anyway here is the coupon and rebate offer if any one is planning on getting the disc.
> 
> Coupon: http://adisney.go.com/disneyvideos/...ponoffer/?cmp=dmov_dvd_sno_coupon_url_swoffer Hefty Rebate Offer: http://heftybrands.pactiv.com/movierebate2/SnowWhite-Hefty_RebateForm.pdf


Best Buy's website currently has Pinnochio for $9.99. When you buy it with Snow White, you get a $15 gift card.

I went to BB, and they matched their own website for pinnochio. They also matched Targets price on Snow White ($19.99). I used my Snow White $10 off coupone, bringing the price down to $22.40 with tax. After the $15 Gift card, that's a net of $7.40 for both movies. Now, I'll use that rebate and bring the total for the two movies down to $2.40.

$1.20 per movie's not too shabby. Didn't even need Snow White since I had already bought it, but I'll figure something out.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Additionally, Amazon also has/had it for $20 and there was a $10 coupon code there too.


Thanks for the heads up on the Amazon coupon code. Got it there for $20 less the $10 coupon code ("snowhite" without the quotes) and free shipping.


----------

